# Does anyone want Marimo (Moss balls?)



## effox

$5 each, would you want some?


----------



## Edarion

yes please!


----------



## effox

*If you're interested...*

My friend has a bunch, I could buy them as a lot and piece them out by the 3's for $15.

They're medium sized, not small or giant ones. If people are as interested as they were the last time I'll definetly buy them again in a bigger number.


----------



## Pamela

Yes please. I want to put them in my Betta tanks, so I'd buy at least 10 of them!


----------



## effox

Pamela said:


> Yes please. I want to put them in my Betta tanks, so I'd buy at least 10 of them!


I'm buying 20, so that should be okay.

I've got 2 in my new betta's tank as well D


----------



## Baos

My fish eat them.


----------



## effox

Baos said:


> My fish eat them.


LMAO (Sorry), what kind of fish eat Marimos? That's kind of funny. Not even my pleco bothers.


----------



## wsl

Yeah, I'm curious as to what kind of fish would eat marimo.


----------



## b/p

Hey Chris,

After I bought 6 from you last time a bunch of people who have come over since want them. 

If they are as nice and big as the ones you sold me last month, then put me down for 9 definitely.

PM email or call me when you get them, we can meet up at the same place.


----------



## Edarion

Baos said:


> My fish eat them.


Cichlids maybe???


----------



## fisherman

Ill take 3!!! put 3 on hold for me please.

when can i get them? and where you located at?


----------



## ~Lynae

I'd want 3!!!! 
Sign me up...


----------



## Atom

I would have gotten some if I didn't just order some online 4 days ago!


----------



## Baos

effox said:


> LMAO (Sorry), what kind of fish eat Marimos? That's kind of funny. Not even my pleco bothers.


Not 100% sure which one was the culprit. Geophagus, sae, clown loach. They would get bite marks and then disappear.


----------



## effox

I could see an SAE doing that, but they're small.

That's funny either way (not your monetary loss, just the situation) it was like when I bought a bunch of small amano shrimp, and they decided it would be an easier life if they just lived in the filter.


----------



## effox

Atom said:


> I would have gotten some if I didn't just order some online 4 days ago!


Watch out for customs if it's international. They might seize your shipment. They're illegal to import without fees and phyto-sanitation certificates. (Best of luck!)


----------



## effox

I can get another 30 within a month if anyone else is interested.

Let me know.


----------



## target

Are there any special requirements for these balls? I read that they can become invasive in aquariums.


----------



## effox

In what manner do you mean invasive?

To answer this as best I can, they are slow growing, they suck up particulates like a filter, and they're extremely easy to care for: just give them a roll every so often so they doesn't brown on the underside where they can't get light.

The only thing you need to worry about would be Excel Overdosing, as these really aren't Moss Balls so to speak, there layers and layers of several years worth of algael accumilance. With that said, I couldn't kill them when I was testing this concern in my 29 gallon.

If you have one, you'll know what I'm talking about. I've got 5 in my 10g shrimp tank (Shrimp love eating off them), and I torn up one into three pieces for my small betta tank.


----------



## target

I read that it was hard to remove from a tank, but I don't know what they were doing with them. They said it got caught in their other plants so maybe they pulled them apart.


----------



## JTang

Edarion said:


> Cichlids maybe???


For sure! SAE will destroy them as well, but they are great in any shrimp or Betta tanks.


----------



## athena

Can I please have 1 or 2? When are you bringing them in?


----------



## effox

target said:


> I read that it was hard to remove from a tank, but I don't know what they were doing with them. They said it got caught in their other plants so maybe they pulled them apart.


That was likely a free floating moss, probably one that grows quicker, or can entangle easily like java moss or xmas moss maybe.

These guys are round and behave


----------



## Baos

I read that in the wild they pick themselves up and turn over.


----------



## effox

athena said:


> Can I please have 1 or 2? When are you bringing them in?


I've sold 20 of 20 so far. I'll have more ready within a month, I need to quarantine and quality control. I don't want to be giving away stuff with snails or ones that aren't healthy.

Just PM me in the meanwhile if you are interested, with your name and phone number and I'll ensure I give you a shout when they are available, _if you can wait that long.
_
I'll be posting for sale ads in the classifieds when these are available, but will reserve any for those who provide me the information above!


----------



## effox

Baos said:


> I read that in the wild they pick themselves up and turn over.


They roll with the current of the lake or stream\creek.

If you want to keep these green all around, you have to pick it up and roll it every couple of weeks.


----------



## CHRISW

effox said:


> $5 each, would you want some?


I would be more than happy to have 3 if still available


----------



## Danw

i'd like 2 buy 6


----------



## effox

I'll post a FS ad in the next few days, I'm just recovering from a "vacation". I've got about 50 available.


----------



## Immus21

I'm down for some too....


----------



## effox

It took a while, but I was able to acquire a bunch. See my classified ad: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-plants-classifieds-26/fs-moss-balls-$6-ea-17719/


----------

